# ?



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Tonight the back button doesn't work at Homesteading Today.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It does for me.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I run into that from time to time. A tad frustrating.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes it has to be clicked twice for me as well. Haven't been able to catch what's in between if there if anything such as an ad or something which downloaded separately.

Martin


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Those darn back-button black-hat hackers.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

What's in between is googleads.g.doubleclick.net etc. When it's there, back or forward will not go either way without clicking twice. Nothing changes on the screen no matter how many times back and forward is clicked as long as it's only once each way. It's just periodic and seems to have been that way for some time. I thought that it was something normal but apparently not. 

Martin


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

See if using the backspace key works when the button doesn't work.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just reboot, it'll be fine.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The back button started working again. Thanks to everyone who posted!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Same problem...seems about 30 or so googleads pages load in after the page. I rebooted, but alas, still occuring.

Matt


----------

